# Gleitlager und Achsenkit selbst zusammenstellen



## mascha74 (1. September 2007)

Hallo,
das Thema Gleitlager bei den Rocky Mountains ist ja in vielen Stellen bereits besprochen worden. Auch ich muß hin und wieder Buchsen und Achsen/Wellen wechseln (RM Instinct, Jahr 2000). Die Sets im Zubehör sind ja nicht ganz billig (ca. 100 EUR für Buchsen und Achsen).
Daher wollte ich mal durchrechnen, ob es sich lohnt, die Sets selbst zu erstellen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, daß man die Teilenummern kennt.
Bei den Igus-Lagern bin ich durch: (Nummern ohne Gewähr)
2 * WFM-1416-17  (Hauptlager Schwinge),	bei 10 ST: 1,90 EUR/ST
8 * WFM-1012-05 (Sitz- und Kettenstrebenlager),	bei 50 ST: 0,71 EUR/ST
2 * LFI-0809-12 (Wippenlager), bei 10 ST: ? EUR/ST

Wo ich nicht weiterkomme, sind die Achsen bzw. Wellen. Weiß jemand von Euch, bei welchem Anbieter es diese fertig gibt? Bisher habe ich nur Rohmaterial gefunden, bei dem man die Gewinde selber anbringen muß.
Nur die kleinen Innenringe der Sitz-und Kettenstreben habe ich gefunden:
INA: IR6*10*10 oder Artikel 62331300 bei Maedler

Es fehlt: 
1. Welle Hauptlager: gemessen: 14mm Außendurchmesser, Breite 47,7mm, 8er Innengewinde
2. Welle Wippenlager: gemessen: 0,5Zoll Außendurchmesser, Breite 58,3 mm, 6er Innengewinde
3. Halblagerschalen (Bundbuchsen?) des Fox-Dämpfers: 4 Stück pro Dämpfer (Außendurchmesser des schmalen Endes 0,5 Zoll)

Also RM-Fahrer, gibt es jemanden der weiterhelfen kann, damit die Liste vollständig wird?   

Grüße,

Martin


----------

